
Show HN: Meteor-Now – Deploy MeteorJS (YC S11) Apps with 1 Line - mazlix
https://www.meteor-now.com
======
purplecones
We were missing the good old `meteor deploy` days so we decided to create
`meteor-now`. Should be the easiest way to deploy your Meteor app!

------
lorendsr
This is great

~~~
mazlix
Thanks Loren! Any chance of it being included it in the Meteor documentation?

